# Dropping landline, changing DirecTV home phone to cell, anything I need to know?



## gor88 (Jan 3, 2008)

Now that I have upgraded my DirecTV TiVo receivers with the Zipper, I no longer need my landline. Is there anything I need to know before calling DirecTV to tell them "My home phone has changed to 601-xxx-xxxx, but my address is the same"? Of course, I am not telling them that this new number is a cell phone number. I assume that they won't send a signal for the receivers to call home just because the phone number changed, right? 

I just want to be sure I switch the "home phone" number correctly PRIOR to actually disconnecting the landline and going with just DSL service only.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Why would you notify DirecTV of the phone number change? Just unplug the phone line.


----------



## socaljj (Jul 31, 2007)

Just go to directv.com and update your profile. There appears to be no connection between your profile phone number and your service phone.

Besides with your box "hacked" you never need to call home.


----------



## gor88 (Jan 3, 2008)

I unplugged the phone lines prior to using the zipper and have not plugged them back in. I have also changed my profile so that my billing phone number is now my cell phone.

However, I know from past experience that the service phone number is used as a unique identifier in DirecTV's account system. If AT&T reassigns that number to another customer, who then signs up for DirecTV, that would most likely cause their system to report a conflict with phone numbers.

Given this, I wanted to find out what other people who have hacked TiVos and dropped their landlines have done to address the issue. I seem to remember hearing a year ago or so that someone just changed their service phone number to their cell phone, since they dropped their landline.


----------



## HellFish (Jan 28, 2007)

If you already changed your profile to your cell #, then don't worry about it. I would think the new number you provided them is now your "unique identifier" in DTVs account system. Otherwise, what's the point in changing it?

_If_ someone else gets your number, and they happen to get Directv, DTV will figure it out. You can't be accountable for any problems since you changed your number with them.

When I moved, I think I advised them I wouldn't have a landline any longer, and they didn't care. They told me I wouldn't be able to get updated software without taking it to someone else's house to call in.


----------



## mitchell357 (Apr 21, 2007)

Assuming you take the Tivo to a house with a landline to make the call, does that house also need Directv access? Or does the software update care if it doesn't see a sat. input? How long does the landline need to be hooked up, is there a way to force the update call to occur right away?

Thanks - Mike


----------

